# Addio Champions. Tra 5 anni Superlega Mondiale con club cinesi.



## admin (9 Settembre 2016)

Addio alla Champions League. Secondo quanto riportato dall'Inghiterra, dal Mirror, il calcio sta per cambiare. Tra cinque anni, verrà inaugurata la superlega mondiale alla quale parteciperanno squadre di club europee (i top club), cinesi e di altri continenti. Sempre secondo il Mirror, l'Italia dovrebbe essere rappresentata dalla Juventus, che è tra i club promotori dell'iniziativa, dal Milan e dall'Inter.

Ecco la lista delle possibili squadre partecipanti:

*CINA*: Guangzhou e Shanghai
*USA*: New York City e LA Galaxy
*AUSTRALIA*: Melbourne City
*BRASILE*: Corinthians
*ITALIA*: Juventus, Inter e Milan
*SPAGNA*: Real Madrid, Barcellona e Atletico Madrid
*SUD AFRICA*: SuperSport United
*GERMANIA*: Bayern Monaco e Borussia Dortmund
*FRANCIA*: Paris Saint Germain e Lione
*INGHILTERRA*: Arsenal, Liverpool, Chelsea, Manchester City e Manchester United


----------



## admin (9 Settembre 2016)

Ed anche in questo caso, c'ho preso 

Ma era scontato. ---) http://www.milanworld.net/i-cinesi-acquistano-laston-villa-ufficiale-vt36847-3.html#post958231


----------



## Sherlocked (9 Settembre 2016)

La morte del calcio. La champions ha un suo fascino tutto particolare. Che senso ha allargarla anche alla cina. Oltretutto, solo la Juventus ci andrà delle italiane ? La squadra con mille finali perse ?


----------



## admin (9 Settembre 2016)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> La morte del calcio. La champions ha un suo fascino tutto particolare. Che senso ha allargarla anche alla cina. Oltretutto, solo la Juventus ci andrà delle italiane ? La squadra con mille finali perse ?



Aggiornato


----------



## Dexter (9 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Addio alla Champions League. Secondo quanto riportato dall'Inghiterra, dal Mirror, il calcio sta per cambiare. Tra cinque anni, verrà inaugurata la superlega mondiale alla quale parteciperanno squadre di club europee (i top club), cinesi e di altri continenti. Sempre secondo il Mirror, l'Italia dovrebbe essere rappresentata dalla Juventus, che è tra i club promotori dell'iniziativa, dal Milan e dall'Inter.
> 
> Ecco la lista delle possibili squadre partecipanti:
> 
> ...


Praticamente queste squadre si contenderanno i migliori calciatori, che adesso giocano tutti in Europa. Potremo vedere un 11 pazzesco schierato magari da New York o Shanghai...Ma il fascino delle europee rimarrà sempre superiore.


----------



## juventino (9 Settembre 2016)

Se lo fanno chiudo col calcio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Settembre 2016)

La superlega europea in stile NBA mi attirerebbe non poco..sta porcheria invece mi pare davvero una schifezza senza alcun senso..


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Settembre 2016)

Chissene frega della competitività, meglio fare un sacco di soldi con ste cacate


----------



## Milo (9 Settembre 2016)

Che schifo...


----------



## Gekyn (9 Settembre 2016)

che schifezza immonda.


----------



## Aron (9 Settembre 2016)

Quello che si dice da anni (ma da tanti anni) è che ci sarà un Campionato Mondiale per club esteso a molte squadre.
Si affiancherebbe però alla Champions League/Super Lega Europea. 

Tutto da vedere quanto sia fattibile. Se mai lo faranno, secondo me sarà una manifestazione che si terrà a giugno ogni due anni, oppure a luglio al posto delle solite inutili tournee.


----------



## Zani (9 Settembre 2016)

La fonte è quella che è eh, poi mi spiegate come si fa a giocare contro squadre che stanno in China in neglu USA regolarmente, cioè anche solo da un punto di vista logistico sembra impossibile. Comunque io ero già contrario ad una superlega europea questa è davvero una porcata immane


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (9 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Addio alla Champions League. Secondo quanto riportato dall'Inghiterra, dal Mirror, il calcio sta per cambiare. Tra cinque anni, verrà inaugurata la superlega mondiale alla quale parteciperanno squadre di club europee (i top club), cinesi e di altri continenti. Sempre secondo il Mirror, l'Italia dovrebbe essere rappresentata dalla Juventus, che è tra i club promotori dell'iniziativa, dal Milan e dall'Inter.
> 
> Ecco la lista delle possibili squadre partecipanti:
> 
> ...



Ma rimarrebbero le competizioni continentali come la Coppa America. Solo l'Europa cambierebbe, anche perchè ora ha due competizioni continentali, che si differenziano di poco (Avevano più senso la Coppa dei Campioni, Coppa delle Coppe e UEFA)

Comprenderei piuttosto un allargamento della Coppa del Mondo per Club.


----------



## Mille e una notte (9 Settembre 2016)

Zani ha scritto:


> poi mi spiegate come si fa a giocare contro squadre che stanno in China in neglu USA regolarmente, cioè anche solo da un punto di vista logistico sembra impossibile.


Effettivamente molto molto scomodo, già adesso ci sono i periodi con 7-8 partite in un mese. Con i viaggi oltre oceano sarebbe tutto troppo di corsa


----------



## Jino (9 Settembre 2016)

Quando ne parlava decadi fa Berlusconi veniva visto come un pazzo visionario. Beh, c'aveva visto lungo. Questa super lega si farà, da quante estati stanno facendo l'ICC? Questa non è altro che una prova generale per creare un qualcosa di ufficiale. Il calcio è un business a tutti gli effetti, ma non vedete come il giro di soldi sia in costante aumento?! Non vogliono fare altro che guadagnarne ancora di più perchè le potenzialità ci sono tutte per farlo. 

Io ormai è già da anni che ho perso passione verso questo calcio, non a caso vado allo stadio a vedere la Lega Pro, seguo questi campionati che mantengono ancora un pizzico di calcio vero, di passione, di vero sacrificio.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Settembre 2016)

Qualsiasi formula che non comprenda una partecipazione meritocratica basata su risultati recenti è inaccettabile,
al massimo questa formula può sostituire il mondiale per club aggiungendo i vari vincitori delle champion continentali.

E poi è impossibile che le europee rinuncerebbero alla Champions, calerebbero anche i fatturati,
probabilmente questa competizione verrebbe affiancata.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (9 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Addio alla Champions League. Secondo *quanto riportato dall'Inghiterra, dal Mirror,* il calcio sta per cambiare. Tra cinque anni, verrà inaugurata la superlega mondiale alla quale parteciperanno squadre di club europee (i top club), cinesi e di altri continenti. Sempre secondo il Mirror, l'Italia dovrebbe essere rappresentata dalla Juventus, che è tra i club promotori dell'iniziativa, dal Milan e dall'Inter.



Il titolo mi ha allarmato ma poi vista la fonte è tornato il sereno
Sarebbe la morte del calcio (per quanto mi riguarda)...già ora è difficile seguirlo perchè è talmente ''ingolfato'' che dovresti passare tutta la settimana davanti al TV...se poi aggiungi altre competizioni...
Attenzione a spingersi oltre il limite...perchè per ''overdose'' si muore...e questa volta toccherebbe al calcio...


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Settembre 2016)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Il titolo mi ha allarmato ma poi vista la fonte è tornato il sereno
> Sarebbe la morte del calcio (per quanto mi riguarda)...già ora è difficile seguirlo perchè è talmente ''ingolfato'' che dovresti passare tutta la settimana davanti al TV...se poi aggiungi altre competizioni...
> Attenzione a spingersi oltre il limite...perchè per ''overdose'' si muore...e questa volta toccherebbe al calcio...


No ma infatti la champions non la so giocherà più .


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Settembre 2016)

E qualora volessroe accedervi, che so, il Napoli o la Roma?


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Settembre 2016)

Ma perchè non la smettiamo con queste formulette ridicole e mettiamo una cosa simile all'NBA ?


----------



## 666psycho (9 Settembre 2016)

a me non piace sta nuova formula. Sopratutto nel scelte delle squadre.


----------



## diavolo (9 Settembre 2016)

La prossima porcata sarà trasferire le franchigie in altre città come nell'nba


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (9 Settembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No ma infatti la champions non la so giocherà più .


Secondo me rischiano di più i campionati...con tutte ste superleghe piene di quattrini a chi vuoi che interessi il titolo nazionale...


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Settembre 2016)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Secondo me rischiano di più i campionati...con tutte ste superleghe piene di quattrini a chi vuoi che interessi il titolo nazionale...



Juve ???


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (10 Settembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Juve ???



Come sempre


----------



## juventino (10 Settembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Juve ???



Pare che siamo tra i promotori di questa porcheria


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Settembre 2016)

Il calcio moderno comincia a disgustarmi, se lo fanno è la volta buona che chiudo col calcio e seguo al massimo solo quello locale


----------



## Juve nel cuore (10 Settembre 2016)

Alla fine per me sarà solo una superlega europea e non mondiale...lo spero,è l'unico modo per rimanere a galla



juventino ha scritto:


> Pare che siamo tra i promotori di questa porcheria



Ovvio che sia così, Andrea Agnelli che è un grandemanager mica è fesso.
A te piacerebbe vedere una Juve relegata a club di seconda fascia e saccheggiata dei migliori giocatori dai club della premier?

Aggiungiamoci anche il fatto che a livello nazionale ormai i campionati tedesco francese italiano sono già decisi prima di iniziare e in quello spagnolo ormai quelle due hanni scavato un solco inarrivabile.


La superlega è l'unico modo per mantenere competitività economica


----------



## Jaqen (10 Settembre 2016)

La Champion non ci sarebbe più. Cambierebbe "poco"


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Settembre 2016)

Ci credo solo se sostituisce la Champions (e non ci credo molto nemmeno così)

I campionati nazionali non credo proprio che li toccheranno


----------



## juventino (10 Settembre 2016)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> Ovvio che sia così, Andrea Agnelli che è un grandemanager mica è fesso.
> A te piacerebbe vedere una Juve relegata a club di seconda fascia e saccheggiata dei migliori giocatori dai club della premier?
> 
> Aggiungiamoci anche il fatto che a livello nazionale ormai i campionati tedesco francese italiano sono già decisi prima di iniziare e in quello spagnolo ormai quelle due hanni scavato un solco inarrivabile.
> ...



Questo non toglie che la Superlega sia una porcheria vergognosa. E lo ripeto: il giorno che si realizzerà smetterò di guardare il calcio.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Settembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ci credo solo se sostituisce la Champions (e non ci credo molto nemmeno così)
> 
> I campionati nazionali non credo proprio che li toccheranno



Io non capisco come non si possano tenere entrambe. Basta trasformare la champions in un campionato, metterci più squadre e giocare ogni mercoledì. L'ideale sarebbe anche sostituire il fpf con qualcosa di più giusto ma sarebbe anche troppo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Settembre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io non capisco come non si possano tenere entrambe. Basta trasformare la champions in un campionato, metterci più squadre e giocare ogni mercoledì. L'ideale sarebbe anche sostituire il fpf con qualcosa di più giusto ma sarebbe anche troppo.



Il problema è che se metti un salary cap i giocatori poi scappano tutti in Cina.

Però un prezzo massimo per i trasferimenti lo metterei, tipo massimo 40


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Settembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Il problema è che se metti un salary cap i giocatori poi scappano tutti in Cina.
> 
> Però un prezzo massimo per i trasferimenti lo metterei, tipo massimo 40



Ma non credo dai. Poi comunque sarebbe sulla rosa, non sul singolo giocatore. E' per evitare di avere 5 top player nella stessa squadra.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Settembre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma non credo dai. Poi comunque sarebbe sulla rosa, non sul singolo giocatore. E' per evitare di avere 5 top player nella stessa squadra.



Si ecco così avrebbe senso hai ragione


----------



## .Nitro (10 Settembre 2016)

Hanno vinto i soldi,come sempre del resto


----------



## The Ripper (10 Settembre 2016)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> *La morte del calcio.* La champions ha un suo fascino tutto particolare. Che senso ha allargarla anche alla cina.



quoto


----------



## 666psycho (10 Settembre 2016)

Se ho capito bene non portanno partecipare nessuna squadra portoghese?? tipo Benfica e Porto??


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Settembre 2016)

Voi vi preoccupate per la Champions ma sta cosa sarà anche la fine dei campionati nazionali. Considerato che il nostro è inutile già al giorno d'oggi, a maggior ragione con la superlega mondiale con Milan Juve e Inter sempre presenti. Ciao ciao alle altre.


----------



## Andrea89 (10 Settembre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Voi vi preoccupate per la Champions ma sta cosa sarà anche la fine dei campionati nazionali. Considerato che il nostro è inutile già al giorno d'oggi, a maggior ragione con la superlega mondiale con Milan Juve e Inter sempre presenti. Ciao ciao alle altre.



Tutto sommato è sempre stato così.

Escluse le tre strisciate le altre han fatto poco e niente.


----------

